# Sx3 vs. stoeger 3500



## duckdown

Looking at getting a semi-auto for the upcoming season. Opinions on either? Mostly using it for duck/geese as well as sporting clays ect. Pros vs cons?


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I really like my X3. Had a hard time getting used to it. Once I changed the shims on the stock it's great. Mine is only a 3 inch and that's all I need.

If you go X3, you need to completely disassemble, including action spring in butt stock and totally clean. Follow the break in instructions, and shoot a bunch before season. Mine pattern very well with factory mod choke and BB, 1and 2 Kent Fasteel.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6

Your going to get a lot more gun for your dollar if you buy the 3500 plus it is inertia driven which means it will be a cleaner gun. I think the sx3 is a fine gun but if you are considering the sx3 you mind as well pay the extra 300 bucks and just get an SBE2 and have the best gun in waterfowl.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

the SBE2 can't do anything my X3 won't do. as far as clean, if you use the right shells it's not an issue. I like my gas action, light on recoil, and after a complete cleaning when new it has never failed.

I purchased a Carlson's ext. mag kit for it for Snow Goose hunting, that was a mistake. But handle great with extra shells and more shots.


----------



## duckdown

Thanks for some input guys. Right now the sx3 I can get
For
1049.99 plus tax and the stoeger for 599.99 plus tax. What do you think? Is the extra $500 worth it? Thanks


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6

jeez man i think you should rethink this purchase you can find used SBE2's for 1000 dollars. If you dont need the 3.5 inch capability then just get the benelli M2. In the end you want to try and own a benelli they are the best for a reason. I would not spend the money for an sx3. The stoeger will do everything for 500 dollars left.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Been shooting SX3 since the came out. They are super smooth shotguns and perfect for waterfowl. I haven't had a problem with mine and have put many 10's of cases through it.


----------



## duckmander

How do these guns do with reloads and steel powder or bluedot.

Anybody?


----------



## duckdown

I normally don't have a problem buying a used gun, in fact all the guns I have bought have been used. However, I am getting a new one as a wedding present to myself. So wanted to go new. The sx3 is at the top of my budget range. My concern with the 3500 is cycling smaller shells and not wanting to always switch out the recoil reducer. I shoot a variety of sizes and want a 3 1/2 just to have the option on some occasions. The sbe 2 will be in my future at some point but not now. Thanks guys for the input


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6

The 3500 will work just fine and cycle every load that you want to run. Yes with all inertia driven cycling systems there is a break in period. My SBE 2 when i first got it i took it right out of the box bought one box yes one box of cheap 3.5 inch shells and ran those threw quickly just to break in the system then i shot 100 rounds of 2 and 3/4 without a malfunction and since then i have ran about 2 to 3000 shells through the gun without one failure to feed or eject. the 3500 will be the same way. I know a guy who hunts with one and he really likes it. The 3500 just isn't as sleek as the benelli and it is also heavier. They both share the same operation so don't get caught up in the hype that you need to change springs and all that garbage. Both guns are great. You will not be disappointed with either. :thumb:


----------



## driggy

As the owner of two Benellis, I'd say go with the SX3 since you added sporting clays to the mix. The sport Benellis are reliable with with reduced loads, but my Super Sport is even tempermental with 7/8oz loads. All the reports I've heard about the SX3 are positive, even with light loads. Also have heard the Stoeger can be brutal in the recoil department. After shooting 100 rounds, you'll appreciate it. Since you are getting married, this may be the last gun you buy for awhile.


----------



## spar

SX3 by far.. its a great gun :beer: happy hunting


----------



## BirdJ

spar said:


> SX3 by far.. its a great gun :beer: happy hunting


Can't agree more! I have been shooting a Beretta 3901 now the the last two seasons and it is a great gun also for the price!!! My friend has the SX3 and he let me shoot it last season a couple of times and I couldn't believe how nice that gun felt, light weight, fast, and less recoil!!! I'm going to trade up for one this coming season!! As for the CRAP gun Stoeger!!!! I have gone through 3 of them and the only good thing I can say about them is that they would probably make on hell of a boat paddle!!!!!!! They make me uke:


----------



## duckmander

spar said:


> SX3 by far.. its a great gun :beer: happy hunting


I have three hunting buddies that shoot them and they all love them. I shot one of them one day pheasant hunting and It shot low for me. but It was sweet. Im just not sure how well It will handle dirty powder. most gas guns wont.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

X3 and dirty powder= trouble.

I shoot Kent Fasteel, and Estate Trap Loads. Very dependable


----------



## duckmander

thank you kelly. thats exactly what I thought. I know the 935 didnt like it at all. almost had to clean it after every box.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

mine shot very high for me until I changed the shims in the stock. Everybody shoulders a gun a little different. Now it's great, and as mentioned low recoil.


----------



## duckmander

I guess he shoots good with it. But I had a bird just under 30 yards 6 ft up and falling straight down into the corn stubble. I put the bead on his eye touched it off and im glad there was no dog around cause I hit the ground ten feet short of him. never got a chance to shoot it again. I shot two shots at three birds about 150 yards up and out that the guys they were flying over would not shoot at. and all of them on my other side kept yelling somebody please shoot at them birds. so I fired two shots out into the wild blue yonder. they yelled thank you. then the only real shot I had was the above.

very sweet shooting gun great feeling. And I am sure if it were mine and I adjusted the shimes it would be great. but If it wont handle STEEL and bluedot powders without cleaning every ten shots I dont need one.

I am not a mossy fan nor am I an auto fan but I have had the auto fever the last couple of years. No idea why? So I bought the 935 It was a little heavy for carrying. great for blind. shot patterned fit feel everything was great except for if I shot a box today it had to be cleaned tonight. and if I shot 4 shots it had to be cleaned tonight, or the next day it was a single shot either way. 
Took it pheasant hunting and after the second box It started slowing down on closeing. So a gas auto and myself are more then likely not going to get along very good. I dont want a sbe or beretta nothing against them I just dont care for them. I have been thinking about the 3500 but it is still basically a benelli. so I have become very interested in the versamax mainly for their gas system. when I get one If it dont work any better then the 935 did it will also be gone from here.

Again thank you kelly.

Lastly I may have solved my auto delema as I bought a yildiz o/u three days ago. shot it 12 shots and will put a recoil pad on it. I like the way it shoots and it is light weight. And I will always have my BPS for backup.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I am not familiar with those powders, but I haven't had an issue of any kind shooting heavier loads. Where I noticed problems was shooting trap. I haven't tried in awhile, but I had problems with the cheap walmart 4 pak winchester light loads. After Winchester tech's explained to me how to remove and clean the action spring, and break in period, I haven't had any issues. Even then, I could shoot 75-100 before any problems. Now I can shoot at least 300-400 without problems, maybe more. I usually get it wet or mudy before I have any other prblems so I break it down and clean it.

My Wife has a Browning Silver, same basic gunas an X3. She can shoot anything. That gun has never failed. Maybe a Browning Maxus would be a good choice. I shoulder one awhile back, I would have to change shims in it also.

Don't ban a Gas gun, they are not as bad as the one you tried. I have used mine in some really extreme conditions, cheap ammo, and it has not let me down. I have a inertia gun also and it fails when shooting cheap trap loads to.

Back to your story about missing the bird. Before changing mine, I had a Goose sitting on some ice 25 yards away, aimed for the base of the neck(should have hit head, neck, body) and hit the snow about ten yards behind it 2 times and never touched that bird. Someone else had to shoot it. I was embarrased, LOL

Wish you were closer to me so you could take a properly cleaned, broke in X3 for a test run, you would like it


----------



## duckmander

You dont know those powders? do you load or buy your shot shells? you must buy. STEEL is presently the very best for loading steel shot loads. The bluedot works good for some steel loads. And Is a good powder for heavy lead loads also.

well over a year ago I shouldered both the sx3 and the maxus at a gun store I was then looking very hard at the maxus. but the sx3 fit and felt much better. I have only hunted tieh the sx3 that one evening only shooting it a few times. not enough to really be sure of anything. I have shot the sx3 two other times. just at something laying on the ground. not really hunting just shooting it. I really like the gun.

From what I have seen and read the sx3, browning maxus, silver, and maybe the gold, the mossy 935 and 930 and possibly a few of the beretta's all have3 basically the same gas system. If one is shooting a dirty powder in any of them they will quit functioning sometime during the day. This is the reason I have been looking at the versamax I have an old savage hump back like the old A5 but it will not handls the recoil of 1700fps. I tried it. I have never been a fan of the boonelli just because every on keeps saying it is the best gun ever made. I dont doubt it is good. but I dont want one. then I heard of the 3500 handled it and the versy at another store 6 months ago. I like both they both fit and feel good. the 3500 is a tad heavier kind of like the 935. but it is still made by the people that make the boonelli. so it is also out of question. I recently purchased a yildiz o/u shot it a few times and I really like this gun. it is sweet. so there may be no need for me to look for an auto gun anymore.

lastly I do reload all of my shot shells and I bought the bps years ago strictly for the bottom eject. by me changing to any other gun I will be back to making big circles looking for my hulls. which I am not a fan of. the bottom eject leaves all of them at my feet. Yes if we were closer we would surly give that a try.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I buy all my shells. Don't shoot enough to justify reloading.

If hunting for empties is a problem then don't buy an X3, they launch them way out there


----------



## duckdown

Well I got to shoot both the sx3 and the 3500 this weekend. Both cycled fine. The sx3 had much less recoil and shouldered better. I liked the slightly less weight and enjoyed it more. So I am going with the sx3. Thanks everyone for your input


----------



## Kelly Hannan

good choice


----------



## duckmander

Yes they all seem to throw them quite a ways. I reload almost all of my shells. I still have over a case of dove loads left over from the last 5 or 6 seasons. I have had no reason/dove to shoot them. but when they are gone I will restuff them myself.

duckdown, Good choice on the sx3. It is very sweet from what I have seen of it.


----------

